# Tren on a first cycle?



## boss (Dec 25, 2012)

Alright so my brother wants to blow up. He's 6'5 200lb lean 21yrs old been training since 2009. He has never cycled before. He wants to run metribol which is oral tren.  

500mg test a week

.5mg-1mg daily metribol. 

Pct with clomid and nolva 

Do you guys think running a tren cycle as your first cycle is a bad idea? If so please put what you would suggest instead. He won't listen to me so I'm hoping you boys can help.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 25, 2012)

i do not think that running tren in a first cycle is a bad idea, however:


-6'5 200lbs is tiny
-by "metribol", im assuming you mean "Metribolone", which is mistakeningly called "oral tren", it's an incredibly harsh steroid which should definitely NOT be run in a first cycle.
-he should get some tren ace instead

he will also need adex, or aromasin.


cheers


----------



## boss (Dec 25, 2012)

See I said tren ace instead. If he wants to run that oral he might as well just do tren ace.


----------



## dsc123 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes if he is dead set on running tren, then tren ace should be run there's no point in using a harsh oral when you have the injectable option, Ace has a short ester so if he can't handle the sides it will be out of his system quickly. personally I think he should drop tren completely and just run test to see how he reacts with the sides...however he is small for his height, I'm 21 at 195lbs and 5ft 9 and have only just started planning a cycle of test E 12 weeks...but I'm going travelling now so will have to hold off for atleast another year and for now have to put up with the little vials smiling at me every morning!


----------



## boss (Dec 25, 2012)

I told him just test but he seems to think its a waste.


----------



## 2.0 (Dec 25, 2012)

He should do test only first cycle, for two reasons.
1. To gauge how his body responds to one chemical by itself, in order to learn his body better for the future. Two chemicals and he won't know what's doing what in terms of bodily reactions.
2. Less is more. Get as much as you can out of the first cycle. Take that test only cycle for all it's worth before you go throwing other compounds in.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Dec 25, 2012)

boss said:


> I told him just test but he seems to think its a waste.




well, test only is certainly not a waste, but i can see why he would think that..


test/tren/dbol

test/deca/dbol


etc.. just make sure he knows what hes doing for AI's and pct


----------



## 2.0 (Dec 25, 2012)

Also, he won't be able to fully appreciate what each compound can do for him.

For example, my first run was test only. Gained 15-18lbs, half of which was probably water. Now I had an understanding and appreciation of what test can do for me.
Second cycle I threw tren in the mix, and got that "holy shit" feeling and appreciation for what tren can do. 
IMO, he'll never have that if be just mixes them both from the get-go.


----------



## boss (Dec 25, 2012)

I remember everyone on here all used to say just test to start. They'd say you shouldn't use tren till later on.


----------



## 2.0 (Dec 25, 2012)

A lot of guys said/say tren is for more advanced users. I say run whatever you want, but first, get a base knowledge and understanding.
If he wants to run tren next time, no problem. Fuck it, run five grams of it next cycle, just know your compounds.
That's just my two cents.


----------



## sityslicker (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't understand what the rush is all about. It takes years to build a quality physique even with aas. At 6'5'' he has a long road ahead of him. I personally would do the traditional test cycle and have him learn how to eat for mass until he is exhausted all other options before using tren. In layman's terms...No need to put high octane fuel in a honda civic. Build up to that level where your body need tren to continue to bust through plateaus, not in the beginning where gains would be as good as with test alone.


----------



## boss (Dec 25, 2012)

Sityslicker that's exactly what I'm trying to tell him. He doesn't get that when a shirt guy gains 20lbs its not like when a tall guy gains 20lb.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 25, 2012)

If we were all race car drivers jumping on Tren would be like getting in a formula 1 car the first time on any track.  It is the most potent steroid but also tough to deal with. You need a few years experience and should have developed a respect for this class of drugs before jumping strait onto tren.Best way to start out is with test and an AI and a simple clomid PCT.  That's a good way to get your feet wet and if you train and eat right you can walk away with 10-15 lbs of new mass after PCT is over and done with.


----------

